# Popeye?



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Well when I bought my baby reds one was being a little weird so I pointed him out at the counter but he was already in his bag and everything so I just said I would bring him back if it got worse. So the next day I go and get amonia burn medicine (well I dont think that did anything). Now I just found out I think he has popeye! Can it kill him? What are some good medicines or tricks to help it? Please help!

Thanks









On one of the websites I was reading it says it will go away on its own in 2-3 weeks and is rarely fatal. Is that true?


----------



## Shayesmommy (May 8, 2006)

im not sure. but i know pop eye is usually caused by a secondary condition.
i had a fish. and i treated it with macryn two. and it cleared up real well. i dont know if this will help. and i also read somewhere that it cant get bad to the point they lose there eye from excessive swelling .
ill see if i can find another link


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok Thanks


----------



## Shayesmommy (May 8, 2006)

http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html heres one that i found so far.
i hope i can help


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Post your water parameters. I have a feeling water quality will be an issue. As long as its not to far the fish will be completly normal (eyesight, etc). You need to keep up with water mantinece (SEVERAL water changes a week, maybe every other day LARGE ones) and I would increase the tank temp to @ 83-84 and dose some sale. PLEASE read up on how to properly dose salt before you just throw salt in the tank (you can cause serious harm, that way). The big thing is to keep the water as clean as possible while the eye heals.


----------

